# NGD: Frank Brothers - Arcade Build Completed



## Alex (Feb 11, 2006)

I met the team at Frank Bros. in early February to get a tour of their facility in downtown Toronto and discuss specs for a build. I was surprised at the size of the large warehouse which is equipped with a solid stash of woods, CNC machine, workstations etc.

After getting a tour, checking out a guitar build in progress and briefly playing a guitar, we started discussing specs for a build. 

First step, it will be an Arcade which is their solid body model. 

When I originally discovered Frank Bros. guitars on Reverb, the Piano Black finish instantly grabbed my attention. But, after looking at the Gallery on their website, the Trillium White looks superb. It has a creamy lush look and decided to go with Trillium White.

One of the other key specs. for me is the neck carve and their standard carve is a Medium C (0.86” - 0.94”). After trying out a neck, it feels great but a little slim for me. I was actually surprised at the dimensions as it felt a lot slimmer which confirms that the dimensions alone can be misleading and it’s really all about the carve. Easy fix, they will leave a bit more shoulder on the neck.

For the woods, I requested the darkest ebony board , light weight mahogany body. The body binding will be black, the headstock black as well and a dark gloss nitro finished back which they call “Dark Vintage Walnut”. Essentially trying to get a “Tuxedo” look but without the gold hardware. Personal preference, I am not keen on the standard pick guard and requested an Explorer type pickguard but I may just leave it off and go pickguard’less. 

For the bridge, I prefer the wraparound to the trapeze and it will be a MojoAxe bridge. All the hardware will be lightly aged to take the shine off. Fretboard radius is 12” and Jescar 51108 frets.

2 tone, 2 volume, 3 way toggle switch and small block inlays. I had originally requested the toggle switch to be placed on the top horn (away from the vol/tone controls) but astheticially, it will look better on the bottom horn (especially if the explorer pick guard works out). 

For the pickups, FBs use Lollar which I am not the biggest fan as they tend to sound a bit “polite” (lack of a better word). I do have a set of P90’s in my Collings that sound good but I wanted humbuckers and took the suggestion of ReWind pickups from GC member @fogdart. I had a set of Ron Ellis pickups in a Lee Roy Parnell Gibson Les Paul and they sounded fantastic but they were un-potted and as soon as I even looked at an overdrive pedal, they would squeal. I had those pups potted but they lost a little something. The pickups in my Yaron Bone have that little touch of single coil tonality which I really like. From what I have read, the ReWind’s should be very close to that.

Very much looking forward to the guitar and will post pics of the build progress.


----------



## Alex (Feb 11, 2006)

Fingerboard is completed and woodwork should be completed by next week.


----------



## sillyak (Oct 22, 2016)

Love those Frank Bros builds! Keep us posted.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

That fretboard is gorgeous!


----------



## TheYanChamp (Mar 6, 2009)

Looks great.

I would hate to see an Arcade Fire...


----------



## theredboy (Jan 22, 2012)

Can’t wait to see how this turns out. I went by the shop this week and spec’d out a signature build, now just gotta wait till Nov/Dec.


----------



## bigboki (Apr 16, 2015)

Speaking of Frank Brothers - just ran at this video Josh Smith playing his new Frank Brothers Arcade:


----------



## Alex (Feb 11, 2006)

Some progress pics. Neck and Body starting to take shape.


----------



## Alex (Feb 11, 2006)

a couple more pics


----------



## sillyak (Oct 22, 2016)

Keep them coming. Nothing like living vicariously through other forum members!


----------



## Strung_Out (Sep 30, 2009)

Keeping very interested in this one as I'm starting to consider pulling the trigger this fall. Did they give you an ETA on completion when you started the process?


----------



## theredboy (Jan 22, 2012)

Strung_Out said:


> Keeping very interested in this one as I'm starting to consider pulling the trigger this fall. Did they give you an ETA on completion when you started the process?


I put a deposit down a week ago and they were quoting 22-24 weeks. November to start production and Delivery for end of December


----------



## Alex (Feb 11, 2006)

Strung_Out said:


> Keeping very interested in this one as I'm starting to consider pulling the trigger this fall. Did they give you an ETA on completion when you started the process?


I was quoted around 90 days but the COVID measures pushed out the completion dates (for everyone). 24 weeks will be close to the completion of my Arcade.


----------



## Strung_Out (Sep 30, 2009)

Guess I'll have to get my order started sooner than later!


----------



## Alex (Feb 11, 2006)

Progress pics. Note the black body binding and the nice neck joint.


----------



## 59burst (May 27, 2010)

I really appreciate you taking the time to share with us the details of this beautiful build. It is a rare opportunity to peek behind the curtain, so to speak. Thank you!


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Cool stuff, I'm enjoying just watching & you'll get to enjoy playing it.


----------



## Alex (Feb 11, 2006)

The Trillium White finish w/ dark back. Lookin good.


----------



## Alex (Feb 11, 2006)

Progress pics. The question was to pickguard or not to? Looks great to me with the pickguard. ETA is a couple of weeks


----------



## vokey design (Oct 24, 2006)

Pick guard vote. I would like to see a proper documentary following a build like this. When someone is really, really good at their craft beauties like this one are born. Terrific workmanship, something like this will have to wait for retirement I think, but I am looking forward to it.


----------



## bigboki (Apr 16, 2015)

Tough one - looks good both with and without. When looking at both pics together, with pick gourd looks more "dangerous". When looking at pics separately, without pick guard looks cleaner.


----------



## bigboki (Apr 16, 2015)

On 2nd thought - no pickguard. I don't like the area around bridge with the pick guard - looks kind of ugly. Horn part with the switch looks ok, but area around bridge kills it for me


----------



## Alex (Feb 11, 2006)

bigboki said:


> On 2nd thought - no pickguard. I don't like the area around bridge with the pick guard - looks kind of ugly. Horn part with the switch looks ok, but area around bridge kills it for me


I felt the same way a few months back and wanted the guard to be cut before the bridge but now, it seems to work for me.


----------



## bigboki (Apr 16, 2015)

that is the most important - if you like it - that's only that counts!


----------



## faracaster (Mar 9, 2006)

LOVE this aesthetic you have chosen !!! 
Congrats, bet you can't wait.


----------



## faracaster (Mar 9, 2006)

Oh....I vote pick guard


----------



## sillyak (Oct 22, 2016)

They both look good. Tough call!


----------



## sambonee (Dec 20, 2007)

It’s so sweet. I bet it plays sweet home Alabama like a champ!!


----------



## Chitmo (Sep 2, 2013)

Without for me!


----------



## Strung_Out (Sep 30, 2009)

Pick guard vote as well. The pick guard on the Frank Bros guitars is part of their unique aesthetic imo.


----------



## zztomato (Nov 19, 2010)

Pickguard.


----------



## Alex (Feb 11, 2006)

Photos of the back and fretboard. The fretboard looks stunning!


----------



## bluehugh2 (Mar 10, 2006)

Pickguard!


----------



## markxander (Oct 24, 2009)

vokey design said:


> Pick guard vote. I would like to see a proper documentary following a build like this. When someone is really, really good at their craft beauties like this one are born. Terrific workmanship, something like this will have to wait for retirement I think, but I am looking forward to it.


If you're on Instagram, they post tons of videos to their stories. I'm always in awe.


----------



## Tarbender (Apr 7, 2006)

Negative on the pickguard. It just covers up the beauty of the guitar and the finish. Just my 2cents.


----------



## Ti-Ron (Mar 21, 2007)

Yep, no pickguard for me either!
This is a really nice looking guitar!


----------



## GuitarT (Nov 23, 2010)

To be honest it looks great either way.


----------



## RBlakeney (Mar 12, 2017)

I would go no pickguard.


----------



## Alex (Feb 11, 2006)

The guitar is completed.......absolutely blown away by this guitar. 7.2lbs, a little more meat on the neck carve than the standard carve which is exactly what I wanted; the neck carve is perfect for me. The ReWind pickup suggested by @fogdart are stellar. 1964 Patent # PAF's; they have some really nice output on them and suspect the output to be in the medium range - The bros. were really impressed with the pickups as well. The split coils sound so GOOD. I played for about 15 minutes at the FB facility and was floored....I told the bros. I expected something good but WAY exceeded my expectations. I've clocked in an hour or so with the guitar and my rigs and will be spending some (most?) of the weekend putting it through its paces but so far so GREAT.

Pics with each of the bros. (Tim and Nick). All smiles under that mask!

Highly recommended!


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

CONGRATS! Beautiful looking guitar.

ENJOY!!


----------



## Ti-Ron (Mar 21, 2007)

Woah, really nice looking guitar!
Congrats!


----------



## Alex (Feb 11, 2006)

Re-posting for fresh Page start.


----------



## faracaster (Mar 9, 2006)

WOW !!! that looks KILLER !!!!
Congrats Alex


----------



## sambonee (Dec 20, 2007)

I like the look too. Good news.


----------



## bigboki (Apr 16, 2015)

Great to hear that exceeded your (high) expectations. Very very happy for you Alex!


----------



## CDWaterloo (Jul 18, 2008)

Looks great. Congrats! and of course, enjoy your new axe.


----------



## Lunnen (Apr 28, 2010)

Enjoy. I traded for my Frank Brothers earlier this year. I actually put it up for sale shortly thereafter. I am thankful I had a change of heart. Their guitars are inspiring. Sublime.


----------



## Alex (Feb 11, 2006)

Lunnen said:


> Enjoy. I traded for my Frank Brothers earlier this year. I actually put it up for sale shortly thereafter. I am thankful I had a change of heart. Their guitars are inspiring. Sublime.
> 
> View attachment 326343


Very cool. That is the inverted version of mine.


----------



## Alex (Feb 11, 2006)

Pics of the dark back finish and the transparent covers. The guitar is quite light and weighs 7.2lbs. Really enjoying playing it.


----------



## Alex (Feb 11, 2006)

Some glamour pics. The color is more creamy than white and my wife actually said “ the pics don’t do it justice.....”


----------



## Chitmo (Sep 2, 2013)

Beauty, happy NGD


----------



## zdogma (Mar 21, 2006)

That is a fine looking guitar. I wonder what a P90 version would sound like...


----------



## Tarbender (Apr 7, 2006)

Outstanding! Congrats on a truly stunning looking guitar!


----------



## Alex (Feb 11, 2006)

zdogma said:


> That is a fine looking guitar. I wonder what a P90 version would sound like...


my original plan was to have a P90 in the neck and a hum in the bridge.


----------



## sambonee (Dec 20, 2007)

It’s really nicely done eh? Are those push pull pots through the glass?


----------



## polyslax (May 15, 2020)

Beautiful. The brothers Frank do such meticulous work, really looks like a guitar you want to pick up and play.

I have a guitar that's a similar colour, I think. They call it warm white.


----------



## Alex (Feb 11, 2006)

sambonee said:


> It’s really nicely done eh? Are those push pull pots through the glass?


yep, push pull. The split coils sound really good.


----------

